# Talk about boredom



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

https://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=197&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

Thats pretty damn cool!! On the other hand it's also pretty damn silly and YES some one has way to much time on their hands. Hey who am I? I am sitting here replying to it after I just watched the whole thing :lol: :lol: 



fishnfever


----------



## MARINE0341 (May 30, 2007)

That was awesome :!:


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 30, 2007)

lol i wanna try it...my parents would kill me...


----------



## JustFishN (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe I just sat here and watched all of that lol


----------

